# Nice old lathe for sale



## Martin W (Dec 14, 2019)

Not mine and no affiliation.








						Lathe
					

Big lathe. 3 ft Chuck. $500. Call



					greenville.craigslist.org
				




Cheers Martin


----------



## NCjeeper (Dec 14, 2019)

Holy cow. That's a deal if it even half works.


----------



## Superburban (Dec 14, 2019)

I would love to put that next to my shop, and put a roof over it. Leave the side open, so my neighbor could look at it every day. Get a big generator to power it, and run both every day to make small parts.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 14, 2019)

That's one BFL . I'd have to measure up the basement door and possibly reinforce the steps for that one .  Looks to be a nice lathe and for that price , ya can't go wrong .


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 14, 2019)

It's perhaps worth more than that as scrap metal...


----------



## Superburban (Dec 14, 2019)

Bob Korves said:


> It's perhaps worth more than that as scrap metal...


Thats the sad part. The guy I bought my first mill from, had one near that size, with a lot of tooling, listed on CL. The only calls he got, was people looking at it for the scrap value. He would have given it to someone as long as he felt they were not going to scrap it. All I had at the time, was a one car garage.  Seeing he had a deadline to be out of the building, and was moving to Ca, I bet it did end up in the scrap yard.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 14, 2019)

Whoa that's only 3 hours from us. ""Hey Honey, can I get another lathe?"" (crickets chirping...)
Heck the carriage on that one probably weighs more than both of mine together.


----------



## Martin W (Dec 14, 2019)

Lodge and Shipley I believe. I sure hope it doesn’t go for scrap. Maybe only weighs 5-6 ton. 
Cheers 
Martin


----------



## rwm (Dec 14, 2019)

Really close to me but where the heck would I put it!
Robert


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 14, 2019)

Nice macine, and If it were close to me, I'd be forced to haul it home. Mike


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 14, 2019)

rwm said:


> Really close to me but where the heck would I put it!



Just slide it into the basement . No-one would even notice it .


----------



## vocatexas (Dec 15, 2019)

Yeah, I think it's a Lodge and Shipley. I wish I could get the chuck. Mine only has a 25 inch on it.

My 1917 model 36x72 is supposed to weigh 14,500 lbs., but I never scaled it when I had it on the trailer.


----------



## newbydave (Dec 15, 2019)

That lathe probably weighs closer to 20 ton. As scrap probably worth no more than $4000. Wouldcost more than than than to rig and haul to scrap yard. If they get $500 and someone hauls it away the are thousands ahead.


----------

